
What does the future hold? – Voxel Quest - shawndumas
http://www.voxelquest.com/news/what-does-the-future-hold
======
grownseed
People these days, always wanting to give you money back, I swear! :)

The comments on the post and the corresponding KS have confirmed what I always
suspected about the project. People weren't just interested in the game, they
were interested in Gavan's journey, a finished game being a nice side-effect.

Like so many others, I certainly don't want my money back and I'll gladly give
more money if allowed.

Gavan, if you're reading this, I admire your integrity and your kindness,
which is a big reason I supported the project in the first place (beyond VQ
being obviously really neat). I sincerely hope you don't give up but either
way, I wish you all the best.

Here's to hoping there's a generous soul around these parts willing to forward
a fair wad of cash your way!

~~~
Vaskivo
Backer here.

This was one of those projects where I just though "I'm probably not even
gonna play around with it. It's so cool that I just want it to be done".

It's sad to see it come to this but greatly enjoyed the whole process.

So, I don't want my money back. If you want to give something back, share the
code.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Thanks! I am sharing the code regardless (source will go up on github soon)

------
losvedir
Kickstarter supporter here. Sad to see...

The offer to return the money is nice, but I don't think needs to be done. KS
backers need to expect that many of their backed projects will fail.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Thanks. I'd like to at minimum provide the option. The majority of people seem
to understand, but two options are always better than zero options. :) Some
people gave me a lot of money (for having never met them face to face) - over
$1000. I can understand if they would like this back. Or really I could
understand if anyone would want any amount back.

~~~
eyepulp
As with the others, backed it on KS, and I don't feel like you owe me anything
more than what you've provided. Keep the money, and do something to keep your
dream moving forward.

